# BMW Clear Protective Covering Question



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I paid $995 for a professional install of a full kit (complete grill, hood, fenders, rearview mirrors and door edges). Mine is an X-Pel (3M) product.

There seems to be a two schools of thought with these kits. Xpel (the one I chose) is not a wrapped product, meaning that on the hood, for example, it doesn't wrap completely around and under the leading edge of the hood, but stops just short of it. I'm concerned about rock chips at the very front. Stongard kits, on the other hand, wrap completely around the edges.

My X-Pel installer claims that the wrap method may create problems later on. He felt that since wraps need to be cut at the corners in order to properly wrap, water and dirt may work it's way under the product.

The jury is out for me; I guess at some point in the future I'll be able to determine if I made a mistake or not. 

Alex


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks for all the info! I am picking up my 04 Imola ZHP at the Performance Center and wanted to make sure I could protect it before I drove it home 1200 miles to Texas. Anyone else know about any custom nose masks/regular bras for the ZHP? I have contacted Colgan and they said that only 2 people have requested one be made for the ZHP and they need at least 10 in order to make it. I assume that I can use the Sport Bra that is for the 02 330i (covers only the front portion of the hood and not the bumper) for some temporary protection until I get the clear bra professionally installed.

Thanks again!


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

killerdeck said:


> Thanks for all the info! I am picking up my 04 Imola ZHP at the Performance Center and wanted to make sure I could protect it before I drove it home 1200 miles to Texas. Anyone else know about any custom nose masks/regular bras for the ZHP? I have contacted Colgan and they said that only 2 people have requested one be made for the ZHP and they need at least 10 in order to make it. I assume that I can use the Sport Bra that is for the 02 330i (covers only the front portion of the hood and not the bumper) for some temporary protection until I get the clear bra professionally installed.
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh oh, another Imola Red ZHP :thumbup: LDV330 in Houston is going to lose his "only IR in Texas" status. 

Congratulations.


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

I have an '01 Titanium Silver 330Ci with the StonGuard product and I'm 100% satisfied to this date. Since I have the aero package bumper I only have the film on the hood and fenders. The difference in paint chips between the hood and the bumber is night and day. It is not a do-it-yourself product as they claim either. Just "pay the man"...


----------



## gf44108 (Jun 5, 2003)

killerdeck said:


> Thanks for all the info! I am picking up my 04 Imola ZHP at the Performance Center and wanted to make sure I could protect it before I drove it home 1200 miles to Texas. Anyone else know about any custom nose masks/regular bras for the ZHP? I have contacted Colgan and they said that only 2 people have requested one be made for the ZHP and they need at least 10 in order to make it. I assume that I can use the Sport Bra that is for the 02 330i (covers only the front portion of the hood and not the bumper) for some temporary protection until I get the clear bra professionally installed.
> 
> Thanks again!


Do not get the Colgan bra it is only for the 2001 3 series and will not fit. I found out the hard way with 2004 330xi with sport package.


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

*Thanks again!*

Fun, thanks for the info. I dont at all plan on doing the install myself at all. I know how much of a pain it is! So you are saying that the chipping is not that bad at all on the bumper? I know I definately will have the hood done, but it will be another $400-$500 for the bumper. Worth it?

gf, thanks for the heads up. That does not surprise me considering the crappy customer service I got with Colgan the other day. Save some $ for other stuff!


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

*How about nose mask?*

New to forum... Have car on order and live in New England. I would like to get a clear-bra but am concerned how it will look new and after a few winters in New England. What about a nose mask for the winter. I plan on a hardtop for the look, but also to protect the ragtop from the salt and sand. Has anyone who has tough winter driving used a nose mask? Will it damage the clear coat underneath? Do they make a nose mask specific for the 2004 330cic? :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> Oh oh, another Imola Red ZHP :thumbup: LDV330 in Houston is going to lose his "only IR in Texas" status.
> 
> Congratulations.


 I thought IR would be more exclusive.  I was dissapointed to see one parked in front of my office building before I had mine redelivered. Since then I have not seen it again or any other IR ZHP.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

killerdeck said:


> Fun, thanks for the info. I dont at all plan on doing the install myself at all. I know how much of a pain it is! So you are saying that the chipping is not that bad at all on the bumper? I know I definately will have the hood done, but it will be another $400-$500 for the bumper. Worth it?


 Just something to think about. A bumper repaint runs $450. So you spend $400-$550 to protect you from a possbile future $450 expenditure.:dunno:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

But in the meantime, your bumper doesn't look progressively worse and worse until you finally get it repainted. The film protects it from paint chips, so it looks good every time you detail it!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

routesixtysixer said:


> The film protects it from paint chips, so it looks good every time you detail it!


How do the protective coverings affect detailing products, specifically Zaino? I mean, will the paint look natural from protected to unprotected after you've put polish/wax/what-have-you on the entire car?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> How do the protective coverings affect detailing products, specifically Zaino? I mean, will the paint look natural from protected to unprotected after you've put polish/wax/what-have-you on the entire car?


I just applied Klasse AIO and Klasse SG to my clearbra application and it looks just fine!

Alex


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry to but into this thread but,thought I would mention one thing.
I have the xpel kit which uses the 3m material no complaints at all I love it. When they did my kit the coverings were all cut out by a plotter in their office to the exact specs for my car, which is the best way
the other way that I have seen it done is by putting a sheet of the material on the car and then using a razor to cut out the areas not needed, this way is not so good as the tech can easily slice through the paint with a razor which I have seen done 
so make sure it is a pre cut unit for your car
you can see more at www.xpel.com

I use zaino on mine at it looks perfect not problems at all. the 3m covering has a clear coat on it which can be marred just like the paint can be


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

I purchased an Invinca-Shield kit online for $100; it is a pre-cut kit for my bumper. I'll be installing on Monday or Tuesday... I'll let you guys know how it goes. The kit was very complete, including a VHS instructional tape as well as written instructions and all necessary stuff (spray bottle, solution, lint-free towels and squeege).


----------

